# Claymore... ended?



## Rydian (May 3, 2012)

So apparantly this latest chapter was the end.

What the fuck?



Spoiler



What about Clare?  I mean she's the main character, but recently the focus was on Miria.  Like 20 chapters or something about Miria.  I mean I like Miria and all, but _what about the main damn character_?

And what about Raki?  I mean will the series end without them actually having their happy meeting, even though they're finally in the same area?

And what of the actual war?  I mean yeah they killed this organization, but who's to say there's not another in another land doing more research?  And the war's still ongoing in the other land, we barely know about it other than some flashbacks and snippets of info about the main combatants of the other side.

People are saying there will likely be a second-half thing like with Naruto, and seeing how much stuff is left undone, it just may be.


----------



## Sanoblue (May 3, 2012)

>.> same questions as i.... thou when is claymore season 2 gonna start i remember rumors about it a while back


----------



## pokefloote (May 3, 2012)

Does the manga go further than the anime does?
I know what I'm doing today, now. I just happened to stumble upon Claymore on netflix, and loved it.


----------



## Rydian (May 3, 2012)

The manga just ended like, a day ago, whereas the anime ended like 5 years ago.


----------



## DarkStriker (May 5, 2012)

Apparantly the sequel is starting next month

EDIT: And if not... then the series got axed.

EDIT2: Yup series got axed. The only way now for a sequel is for him to come with a one-shot and get good enough rating for it to be serialized again i guess.
Source: http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/news/2012-05-03/claymore-manga-series-ends-in-jump-square-magazine


----------



## Rydian (May 5, 2012)

Oh you've gotta' be kidding me. D:


----------



## DarkStriker (May 5, 2012)

Well there is always the option to BUY his work. Enough sells and maybe he gets a sequel because of sales. I guess supporting him is the only way to say WE WANT MORE CLAYMORE. He could always release his own work seperate from shueisha, but i highly doubt he earn any money that way. And i HIGHLY doubt a sequel will come because axed series almost NEVER gets a rerun(Cant remember a single one really). Blame the japanese for giving it low rating. Not to mention the author is better off with a new series as a sequel usually requires the reader to have read the prequel for it to make any sense. Sorry Ryidan =/


----------



## Fellow (May 5, 2012)

I watched the anime a long time ago and stopped at episode 26 in outrage. I never tried reading the manga because I hear that it doesn't follow the anime, or should I say, the anime doesn't follow it.


----------



## Rydian (May 12, 2012)

Okay, so from checking out recent news it looks like claymore didn't end, somebody made a mistake somewhere along the way from author to scanlation.


----------



## DarkStriker (May 12, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Okay, so from checking out recent news it looks like claymore didn't end, somebody made a mistake somewhere along the way from author to scanlation.


Thats nice 

http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/news/2012-05-11/italian-publisher/claymore-manga-is-not-ending


----------



## Rydian (May 12, 2012)

Yeah I'm thinking it meant that was the end of the "Claymore" branch of the organization.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Apr 16, 2013)

Claymore manga did not ended.
I'm waiting to see what's going to happen next ​


----------

